# 3d Printed 18650 Mod



## Mike (2/7/14)

Saw this on Reddit, looks wonderful! Made for 23mm attys - available here for anyone who might be interested. I personally love the whole recessed atty thing, makes it seem so much more compact and the VTR is just so heavy for what it is. This seems like a seriously cool alternative. Hope they become more popular!







More details here

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ET (2/7/14)

hot damn!


----------



## ET (2/7/14)

oh wait you have to pay the oke to get the stuff printed, nvm thought he was offering it for download or something, ah well


----------



## Mike (2/7/14)

I don't think it'd be too difficult to design something like that if I'm honest


----------



## ET (2/7/14)

it's all the internal bits that would present the challenge


----------



## Mike (2/7/14)

Yea, you'd have to have everything on hand first to measure etc..


----------



## soonkia (3/7/14)

So... Who has a 3d printer that needs work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

